# 2nd BFN



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Well I just had my second BFN both times I haven't even made it to test day. We were told after the first time we could try again after two regular AF's which we did and I want to try again exactly the same. Is this to soon? Has anyone else had a third go so soon after having to fails if so any body get a BFP? 

Would really like any advise on this? 

xx


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello Parny, 

I am in a similar situation (although IVF (ICSI) worked first time for me and I am now trying to conceive a sibling for my daughter).  I have just had my second BFN and like you I never make it to the official test date as evil AF turns up on around day 10 following day 2 transfer. Last time I waited for three months before trying again as I felt ready and being 38 years old I can hear by body clock ticking very loudly.  

I am unable to answer your question but it is something I seek an opinion on too.  I want to start trying again soon and because of my age I am considering trying sooner rather than later.

Fingers crossed someone will post soon with some advice

xx


----------



## Leah66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Parny

I also started my 2nd ICSI as soon as I could and we got another BFN last week. My cycles were 2 AFs apart..
My clinic have said I can start again after 2 AFs so I was looking at September-ish but I am starting to question is it too soon, it will be my 3rd full cycle of treatment this year!.
I'm wondering if I'm giving my body enough time to recover. 
But then it's so hard to 'not try' once you get on this roller coaster it is hard to get of!.

My Dr doesn't see any problem with trying close together so long as AF comes back as normal.

What ever you decide I hope it word out for you... And for me!

Good Luck x


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for replying! 

It's hard to know what to do isn't it! Duck007 Congratulations on your first time working it's always good to hear a success story! I imagine seeing those 2 lines on the test is the most incredible feeling! I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you too! 

Leah I know what you mean about the roller coaster! DH keeps saying try not to think about it lets have a bit of time off until we try again - BUT IT'S ALL I THINK ABOUT! I am going to my follow up appt on Wednesday and they are probably going to say the same thing about trying again after 2 AF's I guess it's down to what we want to do! Good luck with what you decide to do! 

Take care both of you

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Why don't you join in the chatter on the waiting for next cycle thread  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287607.0


----------

